# Platform shoes



## monniej (Aug 3, 2006)

i know that they say if you wore a trend the last time it was in you should probably skip it the second time around. this is very difficult for my because i loved platform shoes in the 70s and i still love them. these are a few on my wish list. how many of you are seeing this trend for the first time?


----------



## jessiee (Aug 3, 2006)

i really like the first ones.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 3, 2006)

umm yeah im seeing them for the first time, i tend not to go along with fashion and just buy what i like. and i love this style, it reminds me of the 50s chunky heels. they are alot more comfortable than the stilleto heels!


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 3, 2006)

i love the third pair, i wouldnt care i would wear them anyway


----------



## pieced (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm loving thoose shoes, especially the wedges, I love wedges, and my mom had some when she was younger, but alas, she threw them away



around the 80's, otherwise I could have inherited them.


----------



## Nox (Aug 3, 2006)

God those platforms are hot. I wish I could regularly wear them without becoming the "jolly green giant". I am already 5'10" without shoes.


----------



## monniej (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* I'm loving thoose shoes, especially the wedges, I love wedges, and my mom had some when she was younger, but alas, she threw them away



around the 80's, otherwise I could have inherited them. i feel your pain! i got rid of mine around the mid 80's and now i'm sad. i'm buying shoes i should still have in my closet! bummer!

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* God those platforms are hot. I wish I could regularly wear them without becoming the "jolly green giant". I am already 5'10" without shoes. i'm 5'8" without shoes and i still love them and wear them often. it helps that my hubby is 6'4" though. lmao


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 4, 2006)

Definitely not my first time seeing them! My mom used to tell me that if she had kept all of her clothes from HS, I'd be sporting 100% authentic clothes for the current trends *lol*


----------



## Maja (Aug 5, 2006)

I love platforms and wedges! I love the shoes on the 1st and the 3rd pic.


----------



## Eragirl (Aug 5, 2006)

!!!! I love platforms!

I didn't find them until Junior High and the spice girls when they brought all that psychodellic slutty pop fasion in, but I think they're awesome. I wore them at 12 and I'd wear them now too!


----------



## Esme (Aug 5, 2006)

I love platforms, wedges, high heels, anything that makes me taller! I am only 5'2". And yes, I remember and wore them the first time around, because I am 48. LOL, I don't care, I still wear them now!! I do steer clear of goth platforms and Doc Martin type things, although my husband owns Docs. He is 8 years younger than me, though, and bought them to wear when he rides his motorcycle.

If you aren't too sure about platforms and wedges, try wearing them with pants, that makes them less conspicuous, I think.


----------



## Simone (Aug 5, 2006)

I like the middle pair the best I think, all three I'd buy.

Yeah, platform shoes come and go as a fad, I really only track fads by noting what kind of shoes are displayed in the mall, and I've seen alot of wedges lately.

I'm a little taller than average, but I like to wear platforms, just feels good to be taller, LOL.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* God those platforms are hot. I wish I could regularly wear them without becoming the "jolly green giant". I am already 5'10" without shoes. 
I feel the same way! Gosh I'm 5'11" without them too!

I like the 3rd one!


----------



## ivette (Aug 6, 2006)

i know the wedge shoes seem to be popular.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 6, 2006)

those are so cute, monnie, and i could totally see you pulling them off. you'd look hot





much better than these guys...


----------



## littledebbie (Aug 6, 2006)

I like them all.I'm 41 and remember wearing them in the 70's and some in the early 80's.And i still wear them lol.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 6, 2006)

Mmmmm...

Platforms and wedges and pumps oh my!!!!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 6, 2006)

...ah, but I found more!!!!


----------



## Maja (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Mmmmm...Platforms and wedges and pumps oh my!!!!

Oh, the lemmings. I have to go shoe shopping asap!


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 6, 2006)

I like all of them too. Reminds me of the late 70's when I was a teenager.


----------



## lynnda (Aug 6, 2006)

I liker them all, but I love the wedge sandals!!!!


----------



## monniej (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* those are so cute, monnie, and i could totally see you pulling them off. you'd look hot





much better than these guys...

http://forums.autoweek.com/servlet/J..._girls_013.jpg

cool post jen! i loved the spice girls. not so much the music, but i loved their vibe!

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Mmmmm...Platforms and wedges and pumps oh my!!!!

i think i just might be in shoe heaven with guenevere! 
i did get the second pair in my original post. i just couldn't pass them up. 1 down, 2 to go! lmao


----------



## Shamma (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jessiee* i really like the first ones. I agree


----------



## dlb04 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm 41 and I still wear them! I just ordered a red pair and black pair with cork platforms...can't wait til they get here!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

I love platform shoes! I would wear them in-style or not! They rock!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the first pair, Monnie!


----------



## missjeffrey (Aug 10, 2006)

LOVING ALL THE HEELS LADIES, all accept those wack spice girl lookin numbers, blech!


----------



## IamKiki (Aug 12, 2006)

No one has ever dared try to take my plats away from me, and they better not!!! I'm 5' 1 1/2" and can use all the height I can get! It also saves on hemming pants... I'll wear them until I die... My family has always said I'll be the little old lady wearing the orthopedic plats pushing my customized, bejeweled walker...





But I HATE the clunky type plats.. Always have, always will..


----------



## x_nicole_x (Aug 12, 2006)

I love platforms!!! Sod the trends just go for what you think you look sexy in!

x


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* ...ah, but I found more!!!!



Evil. Pure Evil. You and Zappos, Guenevere!!




"Must...not..go..to ..Zappos..."


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 25, 2006)

I love platform shoes especially the peep toe kind. But I simply can not walk on more than a 2.5 inch heel. I don't know how people can walk on 4 inch never mind the 5 inch ones. I stopped into Steve Madden Shoes the other day and I was cracking up over the height of heels in that store. Wish I could wear them, but for me, they are not practical and I'd end up breaking my ankle too.


----------



## gagirl1985 (Sep 25, 2006)

i reallly like the 1st one!


----------



## monniej (Sep 28, 2006)

well ladies, i've agreed to go on a no-buy with marisol until the first of the year, so i made my last purchase for a while yesterday. i did get the shoes in the first pic in the pewter and these in black. i really did need some everyday pumps for work. i think i may get them in brown too, but either way on october 1st the no-buy begins!





well ladies, i've agreed to go on a no-buy with marisol until the first of the year, so i made my last purchase for a while yesterday. i did get the shoes in the first pic in the pewter and these in black. i really did need some everyday pumps for work. i think i may get them in brown too, but either way on october 1st the no-buy begins!





well ladies, i've agreed to go on a no-buy with marisol until the first of the year, so i made my last purchase for a while yesterday. i did get the shoes in the first pic in the pewter and these in black. i really did need some everyday pumps for work. i think i may get them in brown too, but either way on october 1st the no-buy begins!


----------

